# What to use to repair leaking aquarium?



## dfranklin864 (Apr 4, 2010)

I bought a used aquarium from craigslist because I just needed the hood but went ahead and bought the aquarium too. I filled it half way up and it was leaking from the trim of the bottom. I'm gonna redo all the caulking and all I can find in stores is the little bitty tubes for like $5. I was wondering if there is any other type of silicone that comes in the size that goes in a caulking gun that will work and be safe for fish? It's a 25 gallon freshwater tank. I've heard ge1 silicone is safe to use, is that correct?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Silicon 1 by GE. Available at Lowes, Home Depot, etc.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Use DAP 100% silicone sealant in the clear color. They sell it at most hardware stores. They don't sell GE1 as much anymore.


----------

